# Whats up with the bash amps



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

I have 2 pb ultras w13.5 drivers with the bash amps, and I already replaced 1 of the amps with a sledge and now my other one died, I also had a bad amp on a pb 12+2 a few years ago. Are bash amps junk or what? I'm a little cranky about this, now I have to spend another 500 bucks for a sledge amp. These subs are getting too expensive if I have to keep replacing amps. Anyone know if svs is offering a discounted price on the sledge amp replacement or am I screwed?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

SVS amps - be they Bash or Sledge - are not known for having high failure rates, so that's surprising to hear. How long have you had those subs?


----------

